# Paph gardineri?



## JeanLux (Mar 29, 2008)

Got this plant in febr. as Paph gardineri; in the book of Koopowitz it is listed under wilhelminiae, also with ref. to var. of glanduliferum and praestans. Now, whatever it is called, it has started to spike: a very hairy stem is showing! I hope all of this is normal so far!? Jean












the plant (side length of the small table is 40 cm)


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh no!!! Those hairs are very abnormal and contagious. Send it to me immediately for decontamination!!! 

Looks too big to be a wilhelminae. IMO glanduliferum is the correct name, but I have no final say- that's from reading the descriptions and subsequent discussions/bashings. Whatever. Surely post the flower pic when it's time! 

-Steve Jobs (Ernie)


----------



## Wendy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a multi growth wilhelminae and it's a much smaller plant. Your plant looks very healthy. I look forward to seeing the blooms.
 
My brother lives in Luxembourg...small world.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 29, 2008)

Can't Wait to see the Bloom!!!


Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 1, 2008)

I am also curious of what the blooms will look like, as it is an unusual species (or hybrid) to my ears...


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 1, 2008)

I have currently a wilhelminae (what it will bloom in some days on a single growth with an other small) and the size of the plant is bigger than my gardineri; But I'm really not sure the identification is ok...?

gardineri:











I have also this one, what would be praestans... the leaves are differents, larger and stiffer.







As soon as I have time, I post photos of plants (and flowers of wilhelminae.)

@Jeanlux: where did you buy your plant?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 2, 2008)

I got it from Gérard Schmidt of Amazone orchidées (Belgium); he has a very interesting paphio list! Jean

http://amazone-orchidees.skynetblogs.be/


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2008)

Fabrice said:


> I have currently a wilhelminae (what it will bloom in some days on a single growth with an other small) and the size of the plant is bigger than my gardineri; But I'm really not sure the identification is ok...?
> 
> I have also this one, what would be praestans... the leaves are differents, larger and stiffer.
> 
> ...



Fabrice,
If what you have here is true to type then you blew my whole concept for this (glanduliferum) complex!
To me the first one looks like a really dark praestans or a cross between praestans and gardeneri (wilhelminae). Your second flower is praestans in my mind.


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 2, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Fabrice,
> If what you have here is true to type then you blew my whole concept for this (glanduliferum) complex!
> To me the first one looks like a really dark praestans or a cross between praestans and gardeneri (wilhelminae). Your second flower is praestans in my mind.



It's really difficult; for me, a real praestans have a majority of yellow color (like http://www.orchidphotos.org/images/orchids/GGateOrchids/IMG0008.jpg ) but I know of course it's not enough for identification. So, my praestans would be praestans X gardineri

As soon as my wilhelminae bloom, I take photo of staminode and with help of this document (http://www.orchidspng.com/contrib_garay2.html), we could maybe to have more informations. 

But I think it's too difficult...:sob: the better will be to see them in "wild reality"!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2008)

But I think it's too difficult... the better will be to see them in "wild reality"!
Fabrice,
I agree totally. That is my biggist wish, to see them in the wild


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2008)

Fabrice,

Did you see my posting?
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7277


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 2, 2008)

The 3 plants: On the left with bud, wilhelminae; in the middle is gardineri (similar to wilhelminae but a little smaller) and praestans on the right (very different plant) But I repeat I don't know if it's the right name; It's just the name when I bought them...






wilhelminae:





gardineri:





praestans!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is finally the first open flower ! 






Unfortunately, 3 weeks ago, I moved the plant just 'a little bit', and did not look for it for one week! This is what happened to the flower stem!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like wilhelminae to me Jean. It's doing the "wild snake thing"! It's taking on the look of some our vines we grow here in Texas

How different, if any, is this plant from your gardineri?

Rick H


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 28, 2008)

===> How different, if any, is this plant from your gardineri? <===
Sorry Rick: this is the bloom of my plant labelled gardineri.

Below a pict. of the praestans, that I got together with gardineri some months ago!






now I am very intrigued by the praestans bud(s), will those be flowers or has there been kind of self-pollination??


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice wilhelminae!

:clap::clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 28, 2008)

Hate to tell you this, Jean, but that looks like a deformed flower on your praestans...  oh well, hope the other flowers are better... =)


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2008)

I have to agree with paphioboy, Jean. This first flower is deformed, if all of them look like this one I would cut the spike and let the plant mature more. There is an issue with the plant during bud development, some minor stress.

Rick H

P.S. Great looking gardeneri ( or wilhelminiae) you have! Some people lump these two names together for this flower. Others separate the names, claiming there are two different flower types. Sanderianum in another thread will (if he can) post PICs of a "true" wilhelminiae to help clear this confusion.


----------

